# is there a reason why the fighters raise their hand when it goes to decision



## LightweightFighter (Jul 10, 2006)

do the judges keep judging even when the last round is over on who looks more tired?

or is it just a show for the fans


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm really not sure. Their cornermen always shout at them raise your hands like it'll have some affect but I really can't see how it'd affect a judge at all.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah i think its a last-ditch effort to influence the judges, and it might have some effect in some cases. cecil peoples for example, if he forgot to watch the fight he might have to depend on which fighter looks more confident that they won in order to determine the score.

in any case it cant hurt, it also rallies the fans. fighters are there to excite the crowd as well as win.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think it has anything to do with influencing the judges. It has more to do with rallying the audience. Cause remember there have been cases of fighters raising then not winning.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

HexRei said:


> yeah i think its a last-ditch effort to influence the judges, and it might have some effect in some cases. cecil peoples for example, if he forgot to watch the fight he might have to depend on which fighter looks more confident that they won in order to determine the score.
> 
> in any case it cant hurt, it also rallies the fans. fighters are there to excite the crowd as well as win.


Hah definitely this.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's to sway the judges in their favor. I think it's the single reason Leonard Garcia wins fights.


----------



## dem0x7 (Aug 7, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with influencing the judges. It has more to do with rallying the audience. Cause remember there have been cases of fighters raising then not winning.


Yeah I agree with this. Fighters raise their hand all the time even hen it's clear that they did not win. I think it's just for the fans and for putting up a good fight (hopefully!)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is all for appearence sake. A fighter finishes and feels he's done a good job he raises his hands. If not he hangs his head in shame.


----------

